# any help figuring the mix?



## 20948 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi were in the process of adopting the sweetest dog. We know she's chocolate lab mix (has webbed feet and chocolate with white chest and white toes). But were wondering if her other mix is pit, mainly for training reasons. She's about 3 months in the pic. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks to be mixed with dog to me, a special K9 variety. For my assistance I'll take my payment in small bills and one strawberry cheesecake. 

Lol jk, I dunno and you can tell without a pedigree but she sure is cute!!!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Webbed feet doesn't make her a Lab mix. Lots of breeds have webbed feet. Mostly sporting dogs like Labs, Pointers, some spaniels and lots more. And lots of dogs come in Chocolate. Plus the skin between toes is OFTEN mistaken for webbing.

Quick search came up with these breeds as having webbed feet.

Akita, Brussels Griffon, Chesapeake Bay Retriever, Chinook, Field Spaniel, German Shorthaired Pointer, German Wirehaired Pointer, Irish Water Spaniel, Labrador Retriever, Leonberger, Newfoundland, Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever, Otterhound, Plott Hound, Portuguese Water Dog, Redbone Coonhound, Spanish Water Dog, Weimaraner, Wirehaired Pointing Griffon.

I think she kind of resembles the German Shorthaired Pointer


----------



## 20948 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi, sorry I didnt clarify. We knew she is a chocolate lab mix from the humane society, tho I know sometimes theyre wrong lol. I can see the pointer resemblance thanks. Definite webbed, not skin tho . Thanks shes so adorable.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't really see any pit in there....


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Just a typical mutt. There is no way to know without a ped.


----------

